# B-s #10 adapter to use r-8



## Scruffy (Sep 24, 2013)

I,m going to pickup a Groton j9 Friday. It's b s taper I hav a lot of r8 collets has anyone ever sen an adapter to go from #10bs to r-8
Scruffy. Thanks for all the help


----------



## lrsglory (Sep 25, 2013)

Scruffy, Seems like going from a 10 B & S to R-8 just isn't going to happen. I called Collis Tool just for giggles. They said 10 is mega obsolete taper. They haven't made one in decades. Don't even have the tooling for it. For what its worth.


----------



## ecdez (Sep 25, 2013)

My B&S 1 1/2 has a #10 and the stuff is out there.  Ebay has a lot of end mill holders, shell mill holders and a few arbors but the cool stuff only pops up once in a while.  I got a collet head with 11 collets ranging from 1 1/2" - 2 1/16".  It's pretty cool.  Apparently the B&S tapers were poplar about 100 years ago.

I think travers sells new #10 collet holders but they're not cheap.

I've never seen an adapter for anything but #10 to another B&S or a MT.


----------

